# ABA block + 16v head = ABF??



## GTIinclined (Sep 27, 2005)

my friend and i are currently working on a little project...we have a full 8v engine complete with all electronics, internals, tranny, etc. and a bare 16v with only the internals...we plan on putting the 16v head on the ABA block to up the compression. i heard that we also need to use the rods, pistons and oiling system from the 9A to achieve the 10.2 compression ratio. is this true? Also, what other parts, if any, do we need to use? any info will be helpful. thanks.


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: ABA block + 16v head = ABF?? (GTIinclined)*

yes i belive ur correct i no if u use the stock aba internals u will have low compression and sickkk motor for forced indution...i no u also have to get a plate for the distributer or somthing else too..


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ABA block + 16v head = ABF?? (vw203)*

No, aba block + 9a head does not equal ABF. I have done the 16v swap on my mk3 aba, you can ask me a question, or to make it easier on yourself, you can search ABA 16v. Cuz i am a *****.







ABA internals equal about 9.2 compression, 9a equal about 10.1 That is if i remember correctly.


_Modified by Teufelhunde at 5:23 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: ABA block + 16v head = ABF?? (Teufelhunde)*

i know it doesnt equal a abf but i was also curious how does a n/a aba 16v with the 10.1 or w/e perform?


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ABA block + 16v head = ABF?? (vw203)*

Well. There is a large difference between a compression ratio of 10.1 to a ratio of 9.2. The 9.2 will be lagg. The 10.2 wont be as bad. If your going to go turbo, i would reccommend to use the stock aba pistons and rods. If your going to be NA for a while, get the JE 10:1 pistons, and deck your head. For every .04" your head is shaved, you raise your compression .5, my compression was about 11:1, head shaved .045", JE pistons, and thin headgasket. It was wonderful. If your not going boost for a long time, Put the 9a pistons/rods in there, and drop in a thinner gasket. Once you go turbo, just put on a thicker gasket.


----------



## GTIinclined (Sep 27, 2005)

you say to ge the JE 10.1 pistons if im going to run it n/a, but then you also say to use the 9A pistons/rods if im not going to run any boost...are the JE pistons the same as the 9A pistons?


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTIinclined)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIinclined* »_you say to ge the JE 10.1 pistons if im going to run it n/a, but then you also say to use the 9A pistons/rods if im not going to run any boost...are the JE pistons the same as the 9A pistons?

Not really..I didnt "proof" read..But 9a pistons are the cheaper way to do it. JE pistons are just a good upgrade to do while you have the engine apart..








I did the JE pistons, just cuz i didnt want to use 15 year old pistons.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I have considered doing a 16v head on my ABA, and here is what my research has shown:
Just the 16v head onto the ABA block drops the compression to *8.5*:1. Wanna see the calc's for that?
If you want higher compression, 9a pistons work, but require modification to the wrist pins IIRC. I am planning on just using cast ABF pistons from eurospecsport.com since they bolt onto the ABA rods no problem, and give the desired 10:1 compression
You will need at least a 16v crank timing pulley, either 1.8t or ABF cam pulley, and 16v intermediate shaft pulley welded to the 8v intermediate shaft, and 16v timing belt. This will allow you to run 8v distributor components (helpfull for us OBD-II guys). If your going to run 16v dizzy components, you will need the 16v intermediate shaft, 16v oil pump, and a block-off plate to cover the hole in the block where the 8v dizzy went. Also, if your going to run 8v accessories, you will need to mill down 6mm off of your 8v crank pulley (not the timing pulley, that is a 16v), otherwise, you will need to run 16v accessories IIRC.
Don't forget whatever manifolds that you wish to use will be 16v. Since you already got a spare 16v, you can get away with using the intake manifold, but the ABF manifold has larger, longer runners, something to keep in mind. Also, I believe the exhaust manifold and downpipe off of an ABF motor flows better as well, and they use a VR6 throttle body. Also, I believe the european spec intake camshaft is a factory part on the ABF motor.


_Modified by abawp at 11:01 AM 1-19-2006_


----------



## GTIinclined (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks a lot, that is extremely helpful


----------

